# November 1 I will be buying...



## Engineerchic (Sep 6, 2017)

More plastic chains for my cemetery fence. I had to squish things a bit because I only had 8 lengths of 6' chain. So definitely more of that.

Maybe some more small props that sell a scene, like fake knives (skeleton knife fight, maybe).


----------



## debbiedowner67 (Sep 13, 2015)

More skellies, more lighted pumpkins, at least one more animated prop and some lighting of some sort.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

I’m still debating if the white wolf man is a “Today Meadow” purchase or a “Future Meadow” purchase. I don’t need him for this years display but next year I do.


----------



## robin19871 (Jan 27, 2019)

Meadow said:


> I’m still debating if the white wolf man is a “Today Meadow” purchase or a “Future Meadow” purchase. I don’t need him for this years display but next year I do.


 Check for the sales in the next week or two. I know that both Lowes and Home Depot have started clearance before Halloween in the past few years. You will have better luck getting the white wolf man if you do..


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

If I actually make it out on the 1st, probably will go to Target and rescue any of the spiders that match the ones I use inside. I rarely make it out in time because I am nocturnal, but I might try.


----------



## FogMaster (Jul 4, 2018)

Engineerchic said:


> More plastic chains for my cemetery fence. I had to squish things a bit because I only had 8 lengths of 6' chain. So definitely more of that.
> 
> Maybe some more small props that sell a scene, like fake knives (skeleton knife fight, maybe).


They have some great deals on Amazon for plastic chain, both 1 1/2" and 2" chain. This stuff is heavy duty for plastic and I am impressed with the quality of it.





Goplus Plastic Chain Safety Barrier 125 FT Plastic Barrier Chain UV Protected Weatherproof for Crowd Control Industrial Purposes Decoration Queue Line(Black): Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific


Goplus Plastic Chain Safety Barrier 125 FT Plastic Barrier Chain UV Protected Weatherproof for Crowd Control Industrial Purposes Decoration Queue Line(Black): Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific



www.amazon.com


----------



## Engineerchic (Sep 6, 2017)

Wow, that is a good price on plastic chain! I had only seen the higher priced vendors before. I think for the cemetary fence I'll stick with the blow-molded super fat chain but for making a path for kiddos this would be great. I have to think about that ... I could hang glow sticks off of it and keep the kids from areas that I don't want them walking in. $40 for 125 feet is pretty great.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Well I hope to get more skellies of course. Maybe a jumping spider if there are any still left online by the time Nov. 1st comes around. Hopefully some more crows and ravens. Hopefully some child sized masks and some hand stakes. Also some more lighting and an extra to extra extra large cauldron.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

I want this guy. I haven't seen him in person and $50 is a lot, for a small plastic spider. I'll definitely pick him up though, if I can get a good deal.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I don't think I went to stores for after-halloween sales last year and don't think I will this year. It's great time to look if you are trying to build up a collection to use in subsequent years, but go in with a plan of what you want or you could be tempted to buy a lot that you'll never use. I pretty much have a small store's worth of props to pull from now from the decade plus of years we've decorated. Planning for different themes each year and not pruning afterwards will do that. Only picked up a few things this year that I really needed or liked a lot.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

robin19871 said:


> Check for the sales in the next week or two. I know that both Lowes and Home Depot have started clearance before Halloween in the past few years. You will have better luck getting the white wolf man if you do..


Just posted that Lowes has halloween at 15% off and as of today some are marked clearance (in-store and online) at 30%. https://www.halloweenforum.com/threads/lowes-sale-prices-have-commenced.206355/


----------



## Jacki Lantern (Sep 19, 2019)

Whatever I can get my hands on within my "Halloween blowout savings" lol! Each shift I work I put $5 into a jar and come Nov 1 I can spend whatever I've saved. It's always bittersweet when the 1st comes. It's a fun day of shopping but I hate that Halloween is over! I'm seriously considering a NBC theme this year for Christmas!


----------



## MorganaMourning (Jun 10, 2014)

I hope to get some Sanderson Sisters from Spirit. I'd also like to find an animated witch or two. Going to do witches next year.


----------



## xredge (Oct 24, 2012)

I think I'm actually good this year for once, but will probably look. Do need more static spiders to replace some of mine that the legs are getting bad on. Always need more Skellies but my store has already been sold out for a while now. Always look at lighting but have so much extra now form previous years, and don't care for the added skeleton hands and skulls on them this year. When I was at my Home Depot last week there Halloween section was very thin and pretty much just the cheesy stuff. Guess at a point where I'm finally getting pickier, which is good at least in the wifes eyes that I'm not buying more stuff.


----------



## scarenoob (Aug 17, 2017)

I usually go to Lowe's before and after Halloween to see if anything still available (not packed away).

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cephus404 (Oct 13, 2017)

Honestly, probably nothing. Last year, I bought one skeleton to replace one that I was retiring. I've already bought a couple this year, but I haven't seen anything in any stores that I really care about at any price. Maybe if they have some parts I can repurpose, I might, but otherwise, pass.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Halloween paper plates/napkins......and, of course........CANDY.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

MorganaMourning said:


> I hope to get some Sanderson Sisters from Spirit. I'd also like to find an animated witch or two. Going to do witches next year.


Always do witches! Never a bad move!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Agree with @Ghost of Spookie when it comes to inventory. It eventually grows and grows to where your stash of stuff is more than a store puts out for sure. Overall, we have tons. Next year mostly I need lumber and camouflage netting. More building/crafting stuff than anything else. Funny how it all evolves and suddenly you’re building your own nonsense.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Halloween paper plates/napkins......and, of course........CANDY.


Are we eating the candy on the pretty Halloween plates? Just teasing. I’m sure there’s lots of offerings out there to pick up.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Illysium said:


> I want this guy. I haven't seen him in person and $50 is a lot, for a small plastic spider. I'll definitely pick him up though, if I can get a good deal.
> 
> View attachment 723875


I tried to see a video of him. Is he just a light? He’s definitely pretty as far as death spiders go!


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Meadow said:


> I tried to see a video of him. Is he just a light? He’s definitely pretty as far as death spiders go!


I think he makes sounds too. It doesn't seem to be a big seller, hope it goes on sale soon. Got a thing for spiders. This is the coolest one I've seen in a while.


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

Hoping TJ Maxx has some cool stuff left that was too expensive for me earlier in the season.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

robin19871 said:


> Check for the sales in the next week or two. I know that both Lowes and Home Depot have started clearance before Halloween in the past few years. You will have better luck getting the white wolf man if you do..


I was at Lowe's yesterday and Halloween is 30% off already.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Seems like retailers are definitely wanting us to get Halloween out of their stores. Joann’s just sent an email in store buy 1 get three free.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Mostly I’ve been building infrastructure (cemetery columns, etc.) this year, so many trips to Home Depot and Lowes.

May pick the Skeleton Knight and/or Sorcerer from HD afterward, and I‘ve had my eye on that large, flame-effect resin JOL at Lowes.


----------



## Industen (Oct 12, 2006)

Muscle relaxers. The 31st and 1st are rough for me.


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Halloween themed lollipops, bloody vampire teeth, or any other long-lived treat bag fodder. Dollar Tree and Walmart usually have deep discounts. Not really needing anything, but will check out the decor/prop discounts as the happen. 

Last year, I picked up a delay fogger timer at Home Depot on super last chance clearance. I had no use for it at the time, but scored a skull fogger at Goodwill months later. Guess what fits the fogger!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I saw a huge spider at Target that I will be getting if it's still there Nov 1 ?️


----------



## titleist1 (Oct 31, 2016)

I'd like a few more skellies and also some tombstones if they are cheap enough. We have talked about getting a swinging prop so we'll look at those too.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Industen said:


> Muscle relaxers. The 31st and 1st are rough for me.


Ain’t it the truth! We’ve been going full throttle for two days and my joints are screaming. Decided with the “crunching” noises that I’m not old just more crispy.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

boo who? said:


> Halloween themed lollipops, bloody vampire teeth, or any other long-lived treat bag fodder. Dollar Tree and Walmart usually have deep discounts. Not really needing anything, but will check out the decor/prop discounts as the happen.
> 
> Last year, I picked up a delay fogger timer at Home Depot on super last chance clearance. I had no use for it at the time, but scored a skull fogger at Goodwill months later. Guess what fits the fogger!


Does the candy really hold for a year? Never considered stocking up on it.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> Mostly I’ve been building infrastructure (cemetery columns, etc.) this year, so many trips to Home Depot and Lowes.
> 
> May pick the Skeleton Knight and/or Sorcerer from HD afterward, and I‘ve had my eye on that large, flame-effect resin JOL at Lowes.


You know I too loved those props. I really thought HD missed the boat by not “curating” those items with their dragons. Especially with so much enthusiasm around GoT. I’m like wow a wizard, few knights, some dragons, and foam castle walls and you really have something cool.


----------



## Cephus404 (Oct 13, 2017)

I was in Michaels today and they had their Halloween 50% off. Their skellies were usually $80, now $40. That's more than most stores were selling their skeletons full price! Let me know when they're doing to 90% off. It might be worth it.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm doing a Disney Haunted Mansion theme next year so I will look for those items. Also I have 2 friends I am going to work on to be the Sanderson Sisters next year so I am hoping for costume deals at Spirit.


----------



## Engineerchic (Sep 6, 2017)

Cephus404 said:


> I was in Michaels today and they had their Halloween 50% off. Their skellies were usually $80, now $40. That's more than most stores were selling their skeletons full price! Let me know when they're doing to 90% off. It might be worth it.


I totally agree. Joanne's finally had their $99.99 skeletons at 70% off ... brought them in line with normal pricing finally.


----------



## Cephus404 (Oct 13, 2017)

Engineerchic said:


> I totally agree. Joanne's finally had their $99.99 skeletons at 70% off ... brought them in line with normal pricing finally.


And their skeletons aren't even that good. Who in their right mind would ever pay that?


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

I usually buy everything I need beforehand because hoping that something I really want will last until the sales? Yeah not happening.

I mean yes it means I get no huge discounts but I save up coupons/gift cards for this season for a reason.

I think I got about 85% of what I wanted already, in part thanks to a few people on here. Really the only things that escaped me were some Target items. And that was to be expected...stuff is popular.

One thing too, is the Walgreens Universal Monster Bend-Ems. I haven't managed to find them yet...I might just give in and buy the set on eBay.


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

HauntedWyo said:


> Well I hope to get more skellies of course. Maybe a jumping spider if there are any still left online by the time Nov. 1st comes around. Hopefully some more crows and ravens. Hopefully some child sized masks and some hand stakes. Also some more lighting and an extra to extra extra large cauldron.


Party City has jumping spiders 50% off right now. I bought one years ago from Spirit that broke the first season. I finally picked one up at PC on sale to replace my original one.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

SpookyBlackKat said:


> Party City has jumping spiders 50% off right now. I bought one years ago from Spirit that broke the first season. I finally picked one up at PC on sale to replace my original one.


Thanks for the info. Just checked and unfortunately it's out of stock online. Trying to see if there is a store near one of my kiddos and if they could go in and see if there are any in stock. That is the one bad thing about living in the sticks, shopping is very limited.


----------



## SpookyBethesda (Oct 30, 2015)

If there's a crouching clown the haunted ferris wheel half off at Extreme Halloween, I'll go for it, otherwise, fencing supplies or just fog juice.


----------



## gondivin (Jul 28, 2019)

I'll look for whatever remains & is on clearance after Halloween, but to be honest, as it is, I have to toss a bunch of stuff I built out of chicken wire this year simply because I don't have room to store it. Most of it is 8-12 foot tall "octopus tentacles" - chances are the paint will crack or they'll get crushed anyway .... Still no idea where I'll store my "ship's helm", a "rum barrel" and a "treasure chest" I made....


----------



## grumpy cat (Oct 20, 2019)

Meadow said:


> I know most of us were slightly disappointed with this the majority of retailers 2019 Halloween offerings, but that doesn’t mean there are no items out there still on wish lists or needed to finish specifying your home or yard.
> 
> So tell me, when those after Halloween sales start, what are you looking to pick up at a discount? Curious to see what others like to bargain shop.


found a wicked place to get some cracking spooky stuff @exquisitelydesigned


----------



## grumpy cat (Oct 20, 2019)

SpookyBethesda said:


> If there's a crouching clown the haunted ferris wheel half off at Extreme Halloween, I'll go for it, otherwise, fencing supplies or just fog juice.


found a wicked place to get some cracking spooky stuff @exquisitelydesigned


----------



## grumpy cat (Oct 20, 2019)

it's on eBay that's user name would love to know if they are worth it


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Usually, im super excited about finding props 50%. I just don't think the stock will be there. Spirit by me has sold most of their animatronics. I don't think im in the mood to spend 2 driving all over to every spirit store I can find just to see costumes. Target ( no ghoulish garden to be found), home depot , lowes etc have nothing I want. Maybe party city will have some stuff I want.


----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

I feel like I've hit critical mass with the Halloween decorations, here. Adding the life-size mannequins earlier this year should give me several years-worth of entertainment, coming up with ways to costume them Halloween after Halloween. There's a couple of items at Spirit I sort of have my eye on, but they're not mandatory for me, even the day after at 50% off.


----------



## millerocce (Oct 26, 2015)

Meadow said:


> I know most of us were slightly disappointed with this the majority of retailers 2019 Halloween offerings, but that doesn’t mean there’s not items out there still on wish lists or needed to finish spookifying your home or yard.
> 
> So tell me, when those after Halloween sales start, what are you looking to pick up at a discount? Curious to see what others like to bargain shop.


----------



## millerocce (Oct 26, 2015)

Don't really need anything, but thanks for confirming what I thought were pretty meager offerings this year. Thought it was just me!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

millerocce said:


> Don't really need anything, but thanks for confirming what I thought were pretty meager offerings this year. Thought it was just me!


Safety in numbers right?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

My answer every year should be:
More crap I don't really need.

I'll go out & see what's there but honestly, there's not much I really need.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

RCIAG said:


> My answer every year should be:
> More crap I don't really need.
> 
> I'll go out & see what's there but honestly, there's not much I really need.


Same. But oddly enough doesn’t stop me from looking. I am wondering if maybe I even picked a theme for 2020 that’s harder just so I scrutinize what gets bought. Funny how even though you don’t always need things you still end up with them!


----------



## Jessade (Aug 13, 2019)

Meadow said:


> I know most of us were slightly disappointed with this the majority of retailers 2019 Halloween offerings, but that doesn’t mean there’s not items out there still on wish lists or needed to finish spookifying your home or yard.
> 
> So tell me, when those after Halloween sales start, what are you looking to pick up at a discount? Curious to see what others like to bargain shop.


Where is the best place to find life size skeletons? I haven’t seen them, but I’d love to get a few more on the first


----------



## Edmund K (Aug 18, 2017)

I'll probably swing by Home Depot to see if they have any more of those "Pair o' Pirates" at 50% off, that would make them $25 each! Actually, I didn't mind buying them at full price, since the one can stand on its own, and the other has a cool barrel to sit on. They both have pre-curled fingers, so I added my own cutlass and flintlock instead of the spyglass. It is fun to see what's left for the taking, but it's bittersweet because you know you have to wait a whole year for Halloween to return!


----------



## BlackScorpion (Nov 17, 2017)

I'm gonna start buying things up for next year, would like to set up a haunted house setup. Been dying to do one, but with the weather and limited time, it's been impossible for me. I've committed to set one up next year, god willing.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Jessade said:


> Where is the best place to find life size skeletons? I haven’t seen them, but I’d love to get a few more on the first


Lowes, Walgreens, Home Depot, Costco.


----------



## CrucialHaunt (Oct 23, 2019)

My local Home Depot went 50% off this morning! I finally caught it this year and took full advantage.


----------



## BlackScorpion (Nov 17, 2017)

dang nice score!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Well I had planned on Nov 1 to buy the wolf man but since Home Depot wanted me to have him early he will be here soon. I know it’s silly but in a weird way it’s disappointing he will be here before Halloween because there’s not really a way to squeeze him in this year. I didn’t plan to have him early and don’t have lights or anything for him. Oh the real struggles!


----------



## FS3 (Jun 19, 2012)

Meadow... use the Home Depot website for your white wolf. I got my wolfman after Halloween on the website for 1/4 the price delivered to my door new in the box!


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

I got so lucky today & finally got my metal skeleton from Home Goods that I had wanted for the past 2 years. I called the store on Halloween & they said they didn’t think they had it but I decided to check today anyways [emoji88][emoji3590][emoji1417]











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hartiverse (Dec 21, 2018)

I still check the clearance section of every store I go to, but other than packages of party plates, I've stopped seeing anything Halloween in the store. I did pick up some odds and ends like masks and a hanging werewolf talking animatronic from Rite-Aid, a harmonica-playing skeleton from Walmart, and a horse mask from Party City. 

It's interesting to see the ebb and flow from one year to the next as to what the stores carry and for how much. 

Given that I have no place to store stuff, it's still Halloween inside my house.


----------

